# Omega F300hz battery replacement



## erno_giugiaro (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi there

The seconds hand on my beloved Omega F300hz has stopped, which I imagine is due to the battery running out (I have heard that the F300 movements eat up battery life). I'm not really sure what sort of battery is needed on a movement like this, or whether the replacement would have to be carried out by a watchmaker. Would it be worth taking to a watch repair shop? If it takes a normal battery, would you guys recommend changing it myself?

Many thanks!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Not too tricky. 344 cell. Respect polarity and be careful not to hit anything with a screwdriver etc. Of course it may not be waterproof after you open it but then it may not be anyway.


----------



## erno_giugiaro (Aug 29, 2017)

Padders said:


> Not too tricky. 344 cell. Respect polarity and be careful not to hit anything with a screwdriver etc. Of course it may not be waterproof after you open it but then it may not be anyway.


 Cheers for the info matey


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't take it to Timpsons :nono:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

erno_giugiaro said:


> Hi there
> 
> The seconds hand on my beloved Omega F300hz has stopped, which I imagine is due to the battery running out (I have heard that the F300 movements eat up battery life).


 Once the new battery is installed, you can pull out the crown, as the watch will stop, saving battery consumption. :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Don't take it to Timpsons :nono:


 If you take it to Timpsons scratch the back before you go then you won't be angry when you get it back........cobblers.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I think I want one of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

martinzx said:


> Once the new battery is installed, you can pull out the crown, as the watch will stop, saving battery consumption. :thumbsup:


 It's about £2 a battery, and it'll last a year. Not really worth getting worked up about  I'd say that pulling the crown out would rather defeat one of the key selling points of a battery powered watch.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

hughlle said:


> It's about £2 a battery, and it'll last a year. Not really worth getting worked up about  I'd say that pulling the crown out would rather defeat one of the key selling points of a battery powered watch.


 I do not think anyone is getting worked up about it Hugh  I was sharing information about how the watch works. For you it may defeat a key selling point. For me I do not consider itso on a hummer, as I pull the crown on all my hummers when I am not wearing them, and it has nothing to do with a price of a battery.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

@martinzx I can't remember which one at present (I have several) but on one of them, pulling out the crown stops the hands but not the humming. Just my 2p worth.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

It's just a figure of speach Martin. And yes @Robden absolutely right, on the f300 it hacks the second hand but keeps on humming away.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Robden said:


> @martinzx I can't remember which one at present (I have several) but on one of them, pulling out the crown stops the hands but not the humming. Just my 2p worth.


 But would still reduce wear.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Some watches still consume battery even if you pull the crown. Some will actually consume just as much power when stopped as when they're running.

Hummer-style movements consume more power, yes. Get a good quality battery and it'll last you more than the cheap ones.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> But would still reduce wear.


 On the gears, yes. But not on the coil thingy.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Robden said:


> On the gears, yes. But not on the coil thingy.


 New index wheel is £50


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Robden said:


> @martinzx I can't remember which one at present (I have several) but on one of them, pulling out the crown stops the hands but not the humming. Just my 2p worth.


 Are you sure about that?



hughlle said:


> It's just a figure of speach Martin. And yes @Robden absolutely right, on the f300 it hacks the second hand but keeps on humming away.


 I have several f300 and they do not hum when the crown is pulled :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

martinzx said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> I have several f300 and they do not hum when the crown is pulled :thumbsup:


 Mine certainly does (seamaster 120). Whether it's normal or not is a different matter. Edit: after a bit it does stop. Maybe capacitors discharging or something, not that I have a clue how these watches work.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

martinzx said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> I have several f300 and they do not hum when the crown is pulled :thumbsup:


 Watching the snooker at the mo', I'll have a look during the interval.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Mine certainly does (seamaster 120). Whether it's normal or not is a different matter. Edit: after a bit it does stop. Maybe capacitors discharging or something, not that I have a clue how these watches work.


 They hum for a few seconds after the crown is pulled until it discharges the power, then no hum!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Just checked. F300 stops humming. Three Citizen GX Cosmotrons. Two stop humming and one doesn't. All slightly different movement numbers. A couple of Hisonics that both stop humming with the crown out.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I believe that when starting the "hummers" the coil receives a slight spike in power and it's this that is the danger.

Rather like turning on a room's light and the bulb goes.

I think we need Paul @Silver Hawk to jump in here.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Robden said:


> I believe that when starting the "hummers" the coil receives a slight spike in power and it's this that is the danger.
> 
> Rather like turning on a room's light and the bulb goes.
> 
> I think we need Paul @Silver Hawk to jump in here.


 It not easy for you to admit your wrong is it?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

martinzx said:


> It not easy for you to admit your wrong is it?


 Okay. Please point out where I was wrong.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

It might be worth sending to Paul (@Silver Hawk) for a service while you're at it? His work is impeccable.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

martinzx said:


> It not easy for you to admit your wrong is it?





Robden said:


> Okay. Please point out where I was wrong.


 Still waiting. :watch:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Robden said:


> @martinzx I can't remember which one at present (I have several) but on one of them, pulling out the crown stops the hands but not the humming. Just my 2p worth.


 Above was my first post. Please note the underlined words. I wasn't wrong in what I stated.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh dear! Looks like the post between my last two posts (your response), has disappeared or has been deleted for some reason.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

If I misunderstood your post I apologise. I thought that you and Hugh said Hummers keep humming even if you pull the crown.

Have a good evening.



Robden said:


> Above was my first post. Please note the underlined words. I wasn't wrong in what I stated.


----------



## erno_giugiaro (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks all, I'll probably just fit it myself, I have the tools so it shouldn't be a huge task


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Call it a draw lads. :naughty:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

martinzx said:


> If I misunderstood your post I apologise. I thought that you and Hugh said Hummers keep humming even if you pull the crown.
> 
> Have a good evening.


 Apology not needed or required. I read somewhere that some do and some don't. I knew I had one but couldn't remember which it was.

Have a good evening yourself. :thumbsup: Or is it day where you are?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robden said:


> I believe that when starting the "hummers" the coil receives a slight spike in power and it's this that is the danger.
> 
> Rather like turning on a room's light and the bulb goes.
> 
> I think we need Paul @Silver Hawk to jump in here.


 "hummer" is too generic a term when discussing "hacking"...and "hacking" means different things to different people.

ESA 9162, 9164 : movement found in Omega f300, Tissot Tissonics, Longine Ultronuc etc. These will disconnect battery when crown pulled fully out

Accutron 214 : some hack (214H), some do not.. but none disconnect the battery

Accutron 218 : all hack but only some disconnect the battery (218F, 218G)

Obviously, if the battery is disconnected, the humming stops


----------

